# import presets?



## JonathanS (Mar 15, 2019)

Using my Olympus OMD E1 mk2 recently on holiday iI accidentally took a days photos with the  wrong WB setting .
I import the SD card to iphone photos then use auto-import to LR ios app - this worked really well on iphone 8+.
In LR classic one could apply presets on importing - I can't find his option in LR CC.
Neither is there an option to apply a preset ( in my case with the WB setting correct) other than by individual photo.
So is there a way to bulk change a preset on the ios or desktop LR CC?
thanks
Jonathan


----------



## clee01l (Mar 15, 2019)

If you shot RAW, then the WB is not applied.   If you shot JPEG, then the WB is fixed to the camera setting and you will need to adjust the exposure, tone settings in the calibration panel to compensate.  While you can improve the result, you will not be able to recover the image to the point before where the in camera  WB was applied.


----------



## JonathanS (Mar 15, 2019)

Ok. I only shoot in raw. 
The WB options in the camera have altered the photos in LR (not just the JPEG view on the camera LCD). 
Can presets be added in bulk?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 15, 2019)

JonathanS said:


> Ok. I only shoot in raw.
> The WB options in the camera have altered the photos in LR (not just the JPEG view on the camera LCD).
> Can presets be added in bulk?


Yes. Select all images while in the Library grid. In the upper right corner, under Quick Develop, you can now apply a preset to them all.


----------



## JonathanS (Mar 15, 2019)

this is only in LR Classic not CC - right?
I can't se a quick develop option in LR CC.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 16, 2019)

Yes, sorry. This is indeed only in Lr Classic.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 16, 2019)

You could apply the preset to one photo, copy the settings to the clipboard, then switch back to Grid, select all of the photos and paste the settings. Only on the desktop CC so far. iOS can copy to the clipboard but only paste to one photo at a time so far.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 16, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> You could apply the preset to one photo, copy the settings to the clipboard, then switch back to Grid, select all of the photos and paste the settings. Only on the desktop CC so far. iOS can copy to the clipboard but only paste to one photo at a time so far.


And remember to uncheck those settings that are not part of the preset!


----------



## mstahulak (May 24, 2019)

The iOS version has the Import to Lightroom step for the Shortcuts app.  You can apply a preset using it. But I can’t get user presets to show up in the shortcut. Is it possible?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 24, 2019)

mstahulak said:


> The iOS version has the Import to Lightroom step for the Shortcuts app.  You can apply a preset using it. But I can’t get user presets to show up in the shortcut. Is it possible?


Default presets only at the moment


----------



## mstahulak (May 24, 2019)

Amazing. The non-classic version of Lightroom is still pretty disappointing.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 24, 2019)

mstahulak said:


> Amazing. The non-classic version of Lightroom is still pretty disappointing.


It's still very early days for the cloudy version. It's only been released for 18 months. Lightroom 1 and 2 would pretty disappointing if you were comparing them to LR Classic, 12 years on.


----------



## mstahulak (May 24, 2019)

True. I’ve been an amateur user of the desktop product since the version 1 public beta, though, and a lot of the functionality we’re waiting for in the non-classic version, especially in non-image editing areas,  was there in the classic version from the beginning. No complaints about what is missing from image editing, its just the rest that is frustrating (like this, and keywording on import, etc.)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 24, 2019)

They're aiming at a slightly different audience mstahulak, almost the "next generation" of photographers, who rarely bother to keyword their photos and tend to apply "filters" per photo instead of when importing. That'll be affecting what they prioritize for the next-gen cloudy version.


----------

